# wood knife boxes



## mkriggen (Jan 11, 2014)

Anybody know a source for unfinished wood boxes that are long enough for large kitchen knives?

Mahalo,
Mikey


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jantz has some finished maybe I never really looked into them just remember seeing them there.


----------

